# Whats up at tappan ramp?



## tjpincadiz (Jul 9, 2005)

Went past the main ramp at tappan the other day and they had the ramp completely ripped out with a trackhoe anyone know what they are planning on doing with that.


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

re-doing it plus more parking better docks and better restrooms.


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

Alot of us were hoping for a ramp at the upper end to alleivate some traffic but the state has a better idea. Hope they are done by the thaw


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

would help if they had courtesy docks and more parking at the firehouse.


----------



## greendragon (Sep 20, 2007)

I just wish shore fisherman would respect a boater and reel their lines in when aguy wants to go get his truck and trailer. When you come to that courtesy dock they shuold let you pull your boat in and tie up.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

They are widening(spel?) the ramp to 3 lanes, which of course means someone will back down the middle and block the other two lanes, and lengthening the ramp out to deeper water. They are also moving the crapper up to the ramp area and then extend the parking lot for more boat trailer parking. The courtesy ramp will either be enlarged or an additional dock will be put in. The DNR has no say as to where the ramps go. The State gave the MWCD a grant to use for the ramps but as far as I know they can't tell them where to put the ramp. The MWCD in their great wisdom makes that decision. If none of this becomes a reality, forget I posted this....Pete


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

yes,they should let you dock your boat when your ready,pull their lines,and move...yea right!!!! you don t own the docks so.......and there are so many fishing there!!!!! yea right!!!!


----------



## greendragon (Sep 20, 2007)

Husky Hooker, Sir I didnot mean to offend you. I was under the impression a courtesy dock and a designated fishing pier is two different meanings. You see sir I am a 100% disabled veteran from the Vietnam war. If you see my ford truck out at Tappan say hello I have disabled veteran license plates with a wheelchair on them a gift from the state of ohio. Have a nice day sir HONOR FIRST A-245 5TH SPECIAL FORCES (ABN) Virtnam 1967 to 1970


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

husky hooker said:


> yes,they should let you dock your boat when your ready,pull their lines,and move...yea right!!!! you don t own the docks so.......and there are so many fishing there!!!!! yea right!!!!


Isnt it funny Husky................ how MOST BOATERS feel that way about the lowly shore fishermen that are sitting on the docks fishing ??? 

You get respect IF you give it remember that...........flying into the dock while someone is fishing and making waves so high that they almost come over the dock and banging into it so hard that you scare off all of the fish IS NOT very respectful !!!

Hell ive had lines in catfishing FROM THE BANK and had boaters come rolling right in on top of me throwing crankbaits and snagging up into my line and then they started YELLING at me for having my lines out SO FAR from the bank (i never knew there was a limit as to how far we could cast out from the bank)


----------



## ChampioNMan (Mar 17, 2009)

A courtesy dock that is near the ramp IMHO should be for the purpose of docking your boat when loading/unloading.Not for everyone to fish off of or have parties on!
There is nothing worse than pulling in to a courtesy dock that is packed with people fishing,some will reel in and be courteous while others just refuse to move.
Don't get me wrong,I have nothing against bank fisherman in any way,I was a bank man myself for many years.But you must realize that the guy in the boat needs to use a courtesy dock while he parks or retreives his vehicle,he has no where else to park the boat, that is the purpose of the courtesy dock, ecspecially the boater who fishes or boats alone.
Most lakes have alot of bank area that the shore bound angler can fish,and a few even have piers that are for fishing only,yet still the courtesy dock will be over-run with fisherman and boaters complaining about each other!

Another problem with fishing in the ramp/courtesy area is fishing line.

Example: A bank fisherman fishing off the courtesy dock has a couple lines out ........say 40 yards or so while fishing the bottom,a boater coming in needs to tie up at the dock to go get his vehicle,if the lines are not reeled in..........the boater will run over top the lines,then the line will be tangled around the propshaft with the bank fishermans rod/reel possibly being pulled off the dock and the boater having to replace the seals in his lower unit because the fishing line just destroyed them. 
So who is at fault??????????? The boater for not waiting for the bank fisherman to leave the courtesy dock???? OR the bank fisherman for not reeling his lines in???????? You make the call!

This problem is at virtually every lake and river system we have with no CLEAR idea of who has the right to do what where!


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

oh it definitely goes both ways ...........there are rude boaters and bank anglers too for sure !!!


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

greendragon,first i do respect you in every way a THANKS from me.i am also in wheelchair and really don t fish the coutesy dock at tappen.but if you sit back and count the shore guys on the dock,you won t find many,theres plenty of room to pull in to the dock area.most guys don t want to go around somebody.most guys on the dock are cat guys and their lines are well below the surface,unless you want to crowd them. i m usually on the handicapp dock.easy and a lot more fish than at the ramp.till nite its good for cats.


----------



## dmk (Jul 30, 2004)

As someone said they are making the ramp 3 lanes, it will be similar to the ramp at Morning glory at salt fork with the walkway (dock) on each side. The outhouse will be torn down and 6 additional parking spaces added. The NEW OUTHOUSE AND LOT EXPANSION AND RESURFACE HAS BEEN CANCELLED (according to latest rumor).


----------



## tjpincadiz (Jul 9, 2005)

thanks for the info....wish they would put something down on other end


----------



## "EYE" DOCTOR (Apr 16, 2005)

Looks fine to me.


----------



## Try2Fish (Sep 11, 2008)

The ramp is not being expanded to three lanes. Still two lanes but there will be two boarding docks (one on each side of the ramp). The ODNR would not allow 3 lanes because the ramp, parking area and site did not meet specific criteria for 3 lanes. The new layout allows for easy future expansion but it probably won't be able to be done with ODNR funds. The parking lot is being expanded to accomodate more trailer parking spaces. The restroom is going to removed and replaced at another location (closer to the ramp/courtesy dock area). The existing courtesy docks will be replaced with 6' wide docks with a new layout configuration (more boater friendly). 

The ODNR is providing a grant for the project but they do have a hand in what is done and how the money is spent. They have a very active roll during construction to ensure that the money is used as intended. The contractors completion date is not until May but it is anticipated that most of the ramp work will be completed in the next month or so. It isn't known yet if the construction will affect the tournaments that are scheduled for April and May. Tournament directors- expect to be contacted a few weeks ahead of time if there is a conflict/problem with your schduled event. 

Thanks,
T2F


----------

